# Too many calls?



## SCKeith (Dec 3, 2016)

How many calls is too many? With so many to choose from, a man could have enough to fill a suitcase with them. I realize it is mostly preference, but if you had to list the necessary ones, what would you say? I've got about 8 reed type and about 6 mouth calls including 3 I made myself. Since I'm new to the calling gig, I am trying both styles, but I seem to like the reed style better.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

lol you sound like my wife I've got around 55-60 calls and make custom calls imho you can never have too many calls


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The treadmill has turned from a clothes rack to a lanyard rack with calls.

Sent from somewhere in the space-time continuum.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree , never to many calls.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I only have one.........at a time!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife knows better or I'll ask the same about shoes and purses.... The short answer is there is no such thing as to many.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

right at 400 now.........


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Never too many, especially with the great call makers that are on this site. You'll see some that you just have to have!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I have too many, because I can't remember what half of them are supposed to call.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glen, that doesnt matter. Just blow on them and be ready !!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

fr3db3ar said:


> The treadmill has turned from a clothes rack to a lanyard rack with calls.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the space-time continuum.


lol. sounds like it gets more use then most treadmills do.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

On stand? I normally have 2 or 3. A Howler and an open reed distress call. Sometimes I will carry a Howler and two different enclosed reed calls. I gotta keeps it simple or I'll get confused.

Picking that 3 from the case... it's always my Howler but the others vary.


----------

